# Trailer Identification



## Raygers (Jul 11, 2016)

I've been trying to find any information on the trailer I have, but have drawn a blank so far. What makes it distinctive are the number of adjustable components for aligning the rollers, every roller has an adjuster, the lower ones have large screws with nuts and the side bunks have a cantilever type of bracket. Needless to say all the screws are locked into position by several layers of paint. It can also tilt.
I took the bunk rollers off and replaced them with a plastic moulding, that made it much easier to slide the boat on and off.
The trailer has been reworked at some point, I think to move the vertical post back, even the winch was welded on


----------

